# GOODIES



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HERE'S A PIC OF ALL THE GOODIES THAT ARE WAITING TO BE WON AT OUR UPCOMING PREDATOR HUNT-THERE'S 35 HAND CALLS ALONE AND MORE ARE COMING---MUCH THANKS TO ALL WHO DONATED VERY APPRECIATED----YOU GUYS ARE SPECIAL--------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, a lot of work on your part to make such an event successful, wish I could make it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like your gonna have a great contest this year Skip. Be sure to post some pics of you walk'in around with your chest stick'in out for give'in away all those prize/awards. We know you love do'in that.

I'd really like to say "THANKS" to all that donated to Skips predator hunt. He has quite a few kids there.

awprint:


----------



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

When is this shindig taking place and where?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

There's gonna be some big smiles on those kid's faces. Thanks Skip and the donors for taking a special interest in the next generation.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like alot of nice prizes Skip ! Do you mainly give them away as door prizes and are some of them given away as 1st, 2nd and 3rd ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ed i make sure all the kids that attend get a call first ---Than the Guys that place all get a call than the rest of the calls go on ticket draw--along with the T's ,hats and other fine donations-------hope to have more kids this year-----4 of us are pitching in and getting a 22--410 rossi single shot for a grand prize for the kids--plus other ideams-----have more hunters coming from the L.P. this year---hope it don't rain------------------sb---------------*

*1099GL Oct 18-20th ---U.P. of Mich --Hunt starts from my house 6pm Friday Night---Marquette area-----------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you got it all covered, I want to thank you for all your work to get the younger generation involved in the outdoors, Thanks Skip and I hope you have a great turnout.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the photos of the kids and there prizes. Post lots of pics please.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a pic of the calls Bigdrowdy1 sent me for the Hunt-------mine is on my lanyard--Thanks Buddy*


----------

